#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Ds-1

## ezat2007

this the DS-1 for all engineer in this forum 



DOWNLOAD

also I would appreciate if you could share me the following book

API RP7G , API 7G , API 5A5 , API 5CT , API 5D Last edition 2008

I really appreciate your helpSee More: Ds-1

----------


## ezat2007

Sorry for deleting the download link and this is due to 30 times downloading without any comments and also i asked before for api book and the reply i found that from one member was i can help you but nothing sorry gentelmen 

i would like to be an active member but i did not see a serious member here

----------


## salmoonilyas

I only have API-RP7G among following standards:=

API RP7G , API 7G , API 5A5 , API 5CT , API 5D Last edition 2008

----------


## IMED HAMMOUDA

Thanks for this doc pleas i want all this standards

----------


## nashat151

plz i need this book urgent for my study so plz can u share again

----------


## faizol

> this the DS-1 for all engineer in this forum 
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> 
> also I would appreciate if you could share me the following book
> 
> API RP7G , API 7G , API 5A5 , API 5CT , API 5D Last edition 2008
> 
> I really appreciate your help



Dear Friend,

For API RP 5A5-2005 Edition "Field Inspection for New Casting, Tubing....". Link to download is below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

While for API SPEC 5CT-2005 Edition " Specification for Casting and Tubing"
Link as below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## nashat151

i need this one DS-1 plz if u have it share today plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## nashat151

Any one has this standard plzzzzzzzzz

----------


## jaalvarez

Any one can please share DS-1

----------


## john1million

> I only have API-RP7G among following standards:=
> 
> API RP7G , API 7G , API 5A5 , API 5CT , API 5D Last edition 2008



Hi Salmoon,

Is it shared?

----------


## ian123456

DS1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smallboy

Thankns Ian. where is DS1 Vol  1

----------


## jaalvarez

thanks, the DS1 vol 3 is only the index?

See More: Ds-1

----------


## smallboy

both Vol 2 & vol 3 is only index pages

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

both Vol 2 & vol 3 is only index pages

----------


## ian123456

I have been unable to resolve the problem - apologies

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

help please

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please ''ian123456'' upload DS-1 vol 2 
thank you

----------


## ahmmush

I need DS-1. How can I get this?

----------

